# events in jersey



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

anyone know if theres any events in new jersey ive looked but not found much hoping someone could fill me in...never seen one and im kinda curiouse to see a show


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

There is an ADBA show the end of May and Two UKC shows coming up too. Check the ADBA and UKC events calendars on their sites


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

They will also have an AADR show on the same field in Jersey... i believe its in Sept. Check out the site...


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

The ADBA show is Memorial day weekend in Woodstown at the fairgrounds. There is the Beast of the East, which is a bulldog show, but there will be an APA weight pull there the weekend before memorial day in Medford NJ.

We are in Delaware and we are having the APA King of the Rails East here at Lums Pond in Bear. The pulls are on the first weekend in May, last weekend in May, and June 20 and 21.


----------

